# R10 Stuck at Powering up



## Kev (Aug 23, 2000)

A friend of mine brought over their R10 that was having problems that some of the DirecTivo units seem to be having. It was booting up getting a signal, working for a minute or so and then rebooting. Based on what I read in this forum I told her it was probably the hard drive. I attempted to upgrade her unit using the Weaknees boot CD and everything seemed to go pretty smooth. When I gave back to her she said that it is stuck at the powering up screen. So now when I get the machine back and check to see if I made any errors is there any way for me (I dont have DirectTV) to see if it can boot up without having to hook it up to the satellite feed? I know it will not work since I dont have DirectTV, I just want to know if there is a way to see if the hard drive can boot. Thanks.

Kev


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

You didn't state in your post if you replaced the hard drive or not in the unit? If you just reimaged it, most likely the hard drive is bad and you need to replace it and run the weaknees boot CD on the new drive.


----------



## Kev (Aug 23, 2000)

Dkerr24 said:


> You didn't state in your post if you replaced the hard drive or not in the unit? If you just reimaged it, most likely the hard drive is bad and you need to replace it and run the weaknees boot CD on the new drive.


Yes, sorry, I have replaced the 80 gig hard drive with a 200 gig drive. When I boot up with the old 80 gig drive I get the powering up screen, then the 'few more minutes' screen, and then it tries to read from the satellite; it doesnt get any further than that because I do not have DirectTV. The new drive just stays at the powering up screen and I don't hear any drive activity. I do hear drive activity when the 80 gig drive is booting up.

I checked the drive jumpers and booted with both cable select and master with the same result.

My next step will be to re-image the 200 gig drive and 'not' copy the shows off of the old drive. Any other suggestions are appreciated.

Kev


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

There are a couple possibilities:

1) The copy was not done properly. Note that the commands are case sensitive (-Tao should be written exactly this way). If you post your command line and the location of each drive, we could check the command you used.

2) I have found that some Maxtor drives have some problems booting in some TiVos. I am not sure exactly why this is.


----------



## Kev (Aug 23, 2000)

I followed the Interactive TiVo Upgrade Instructions from Weaknees. The first attempt I used this format: "mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdX | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdZ"

The second attempt I used this structure: "mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hdX | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdZ". It appears to be working after the second attempt and all of the recordings have been copied over as well. I'm not sure how to explain how that happened. Thanks all for your input.

Kev


----------



## jams30 (Jun 17, 2007)

I have a R10 tivo. I have the same problem I've been reading here. I came home one day and the R10 wouldn't get past the powering up screen. I see some of you are saying it could be the hard drive. If that's so how much will a hard drive cost for the R10 and were can I purchase it.



Thanks!


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Tivo's take a 3.5 inch PATA hard drive. $100 ought to get you a 500 GB model at the local computer/office superstore. You'll also need a PC with at least (2) ATA connectors to install the Tivo software - either from a backup or with Instacake ($20).

The other alternative is to buy a preformatted Tivo hard drive from a Tivo reseller such as weaknees.com, but they're more expensive.


----------



## jams30 (Jun 17, 2007)

I have a Directv R10 Tivo, and the hard drive went out. So I replace that hard drive with a hard drive from another R10. The rewind, forward, and the picture works fine, but it will not allow me to RECORD anything. Could someone please help me with this.


----------



## SuperDave6969 (Jun 30, 2007)

These problems sound a little like mine. Every so often, the picture breaks up and then it is like the receiver starts to reboot. I get the "Welcome: Powering Up" screen, but it freezes there and never goes on...I have to disconnect power and reconnect it to get it to actually boot up. Then it is fine for a while, but eventually does all this again. I have been able to record, rewind, etc. since this problem showed itself so the drive isn't completely dead. I was wondering if this sounds more like a power supply issue than a hard drive. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

jams30 said:


> I have a Directv R10 Tivo, and the hard drive went out. So I replace that hard drive with a hard drive from another R10. The rewind, forward, and the picture works fine, but it will not allow me to RECORD anything. Could someone please help me with this.


As far as I know, the drive is "married" to the serial number built in to a chip on the motherboard, so you need to do a Clear and Delete Everything to "marry" the new drive to the different motherboard


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

John T Smith said:


> As far as I know, the drive is "married" to the serial number built in to a chip on the motherboard, so you need to do a Clear and Delete Everything to "marry" the new drive to the different motherboard


Do as John has said.

With all these people having problems, has anyone tried resetting their R10 at all?

Might be worth a try.


----------



## jams30 (Jun 17, 2007)

My R10 tivo keeps losing picture after about 3 or 4 hours. After the picture is lost I unplug and reboot, and it works fine for another 3 or 4 hours. Can someone please help me with this because it's really nerve racking.


----------

